# 2011/2012 Projector Reviews



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi All -

I am looking for some reviews/recommendations for a projector. Currently, looking at the JVC, Epson, and Panasonic. Ideally, would like to spend around $4-5,000 and would like excellent 2d and possibly 3d picture. Also, interested in opinions regarding the newer 4K resolution projectors (2012 JVC line).

Projector will be connected to 7.1 2312 or 3312 denon av receiver (any opinions on the differences between the two models?). 120" fixed mounted screen. Room is 23'L x 18'w x 8'h with no windows. 

Thanks,

D


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What screen? What will the throw distance be? The AE7000, using the generic settings from PJCentral's calculator, will give you 13fL on a 120" screen. I'd try and shoot for something a bit brighter than that - something around at least 16fL or even higher. That way you should have some wiggle room for calibration adjustments and the eventual fading of the bulb's brightness. 

I haven't seen too much on the new Epson pjs yet but they certainly do look promising. Have you looked at PJCentral or at Art's reviews of potential projectors?

You may want to look at the new affordable Runco as well. It would have more than enough foot lamberts for your situation. :T MSRP of $3995


----------

